# Help needed for the geographically challenged!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

This will come as absolutely no surprise to those who know me but I am rather geographically challenged. My usual 'about an hour away' normally uttered by me whenever I am presented with a map just isnae working!!! Try as I may though it just makes no sense to me whatsoever with where places are in relation to other places.

I did buy myself a map but thats no use when where I am is on Page 22 N2 and where I want to be going is Page 15 D6 :roll: :roll: 

So here my lovely facts friends is my current dilemma and hopefully where you all can help me, pretty pretty please.


So here goes. I am going to a dog show in Shrewsbury 31st July and have already booked a pitch at Oswestry. I would quite like to go to Welsh Wales to a nice wee site beside the sea BUT I then have to go to Malvern for National Gundog on the 7th Aug. I cannot work out where they all are in relation to each other and don't really want to be going round in circles, bearing in mind I then have to go home to Sunny Scotland. :roll: :roll: 

Is Wales closer to Malvern than going to the other side of Shrewsbury? Would I in fact be better staying somewhere in the middle of these two places wherever that may be and is there anywhere nice there to stay???? If I do choose to go to Wales which is the closest bit and what would the distance involved be???

Please help me....................................................


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The answer is to look at a map - click this one


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Now I know why they're called Tom Toms and not Carol Carols 

Shrewsbury is north and west of Birmingham.

Malvern is south of Birmingham, about half way to Bristol

Wales is to the west (left) of both Shrewsbury and Malvern, but it's a long way to the coast.

how about: - Shrewsbury, Welshpool, lllllandrindod Welllllls, Hereford (for the coos), Malvern?

look Here and you will see them all if you zoom in!

happy motoring

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Oh Carol
If you were only going some where simple.
I would send you to Puntfact down Rawskin lane via Hebblethwaite


Google routeplanner.

use the rac one.
type in your destinations in orde and off you go wee bonny lassie.


Cheers


dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In the week between the 2 shows you could easily have the whole week in Wales - Shrewsbury is almost in Wales and Malvern is not quite as almost in Wales.

The route on the map is about 280 miles - say 6 hours driving time in all so a nice easy amble in a week with plenty of time for 2 night or more stops if you want to.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You beat me to that one stanner.

Please may I point out that Carol must first get from Scottyland.
Passport at the ready carol.
Bring me a spirtle will you please. I have taken up oats bashing.
Dave p


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Now I know why they're called Tom Toms and not Carol Carols
> 
> Shrewsbury is north and west of Birmingham.
> 
> ...


That's a good basis for a route. Along the way you have Powys Castle in Welshpool, possibly a detour to Montgomery castle in the little town of, you guessed it, Montgomery (not much of the castle left but I'm impressed with the views from the ruins), beautiful country-side down to Llandidrod Wells and possible calling in at Hay-on -Wye to peruse the second hand book shops for which the town is famous. Onwards to Hereford and the cathedral with the Map a Mundi (probably spelt wrong) and on to Malvern.

You could also go via somewhere like Aberystwyth. Wales is not huge and is mostly, in my very humble opinion, very scenic.

Alternatively a two hour drive between Shrewsbury and Malvern depending on the tractors.

Edit: Stanner's route also looks good. He makes a good point; you could see a lot of Wales in a week!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooooooh thank you all for helping a damsel in distress :lol: :lol: 
Stanner sweetie that map is awesome and a great help!!!
Dave the coo you lost me at North :roll:   
Dave P you are sooo lovely even though I didn't understand exactly where you were taking me :lol: :lol: 
Oh spirtle is on its way :lol: 
DABs the maps are the problem :roll: :roll: 
Am sorry to such a pain, but am thinking its a form of geographical dyslexia.................................................

Greenie has come up with a cunning plan to cover a map in strawberries and chocolate and eat it thereby absorbing by osmosis the whole countryside........................am almost considering it :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

.... and double whammy is you get one of your five a day!

Every little helps....


Greenie 


PS bet you know the geography of Scotterland though mmmmm interesting Mr Bond!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Am sorry to such a pain, but am thinking its a form of geographical dyslexia.................................................


We must be each others alter-ego (or whatever) then, as I collect maps and read them like books - but then I started my working life as a cartographer.

<Edit>

To help with the "from Scottyland" bit here is the route starting from J.9 on the M.74.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Am sorry to such a pain, but am thinking its a form of geographical dyslexia.................................................
> ...


Oooooh one is a veritable genius and I think am now in love!!!!!!

Thats fantastic! I am good at other stuff honest :roll: I can cut up bits of people and count sperm with panache but maps.............

Thank you so very much

Cronkle thank you for those suggestions exactly what I needed


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err, thought you said it was the map that was your mental block. 

My brother had a mental block with maths/ arithmetic. He had convinced himself he couldn't do it. Even When I took him to steps no more difficult than 2+2=4 he was in denial and just shook his head.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


Some people are easily wooed then...:wink:

I should have met you earlier in life - it could have saved me a fortune in meals and drinks... :lol:

Just think all I'd have needed was a copy of "Autoroute".......... :roll:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Carol,

The road to Ingerland starts ootside your hoose! It's called the M74!

David


----------

